# My first cat! Rescued an older gentlemen from the pound.



## craiganater (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello there, I wanted to, or well, I have to jump in and say hello there.
My name is Craig, I come here for my first cat.

My girlfriend, her mother and I went to the pound recently to pick up her mother a kitten, I found an older gentlemen, and fell in love and took him home that day.
We have had him for about a few days now and he is a very lazy sleepy cat, they said he is around 3-4 years old and so far has done nothing but sleep, he sleeps on the bed with me and watches tv or lips on my lap and sleeps while I play games.

When I picked him up, he had a bit of gunk in his eye and a cold, a trip to the vet and some medication and he is back on the road to recovery.
he has almost no voice, it is very rare to hear him make a sound at all, he opens his mouth to meow but nothing comes out, he is a but underweight so i think with that plus the cold he is just a bit weak at the moment to be very vocal, so my girlfriend and I will happily fatten him up and bring him back to health.


I do have a few problems I am having with him, we have only had him for about three days and in that time he has gone to his first new home, at my girlfriends and come to his second new home at my house and unfortunately the bed, food and litter tray set up cannot be the exact same in both houses, so we are having a bit of trouble there but so far he knows where the food and bed is and loves to snack and snooze.

Once aloud, I'll jump into the other forum sections and have a chat, and ask a few questions, thanks for having me.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Thank you for rescuing this cat - it sounds like he just needs to de-stress from his time at the shelter. 3-4 is not old at all, by the way.


----------



## craiganater (Apr 17, 2015)

he seems fine now, he slept in his bed all night and happily used his tray to pee in the morning, it must of just bed learning another house again.
I don't think he is that old at all, he sill has many, many healthy years in front of him now that we have him.

he has taken quite nicely to life with us, he has found a new love for being combed.

He is very much loved in his new home, we just need to work on bath time and how to make it less life threatening for us, we will work on it in baby steps and work up to it, for now, cat wet wipes will work fine.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like your kitty has a wonderful home. He seems to be pretty comfortable where he is, not hiding and already sleeping and hanging out with you. It will take a little time but he will gain weight. Make sure you get him the best food you can afford. Wet is better than dry and the higher end food has less fillers and junk in it. Congratulations on you boy. Please post pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It can take quite awhile - up to a few months before a new cat gets totally over the shelter experience! Keep loving him and showing him that his shelter days are behind him and I expect he will start perking up more and more as the days go by. Cats are very sensitive creatures and any changes in routine, food or furniture can be difficult for him. Adults and seniors are especially vulnerable. He will be fine. It takes weeks to completely recover from a cold but with your love and patience he will be just fine. Thank you for adopting a shelter cat and welcome to the forum.


----------



## craiganater (Apr 17, 2015)

He is asleep as the end of the bed with as I type and watch cartoons, he is a bro.
we have been giving him antibiotics and eye drops from the vet so hopefully he is on his way.

it has only been a few days but he is peeking up, her caught him chirping and clicking as birds by the back door, the most noise I've heard him make so far.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He will come around more and more and I predict (write this down!!), that by the end of June you will be seeing a perky, active, playful, affectionate boy! Once they start feeling better from being sick they seem to make up for lost time with activity and sweetness! Glad you are happy with him.


----------



## amyhughes (Sep 16, 2012)

I love the chittering sound they make at birds  Enjoy your new friend, and thanks for taking him in.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

What a lovely thread and so glad he and you crossed paths what is he called? Our eldest cat Lulu makes the chattering at birds and squeaks but rarely. She often opens her mouth and no noise. You can feel her purr but not hear her, unlike her sister who purrs like a jaguar )


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Bless you! that isn't that old! If all works out you will have a wonderful pet!!


----------



## craiganater (Apr 17, 2015)

Imgur this is my boy Mulder.
we are still a bit scared to let him back on our bed but we want to have him up there before sleep time to lsyband cuddle with us, this morning when I got up I came and Sat in the loungeroom and he came out and jumped into my lap.

he used his litter box and I praised him for that as well.


----------



## craiganater (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry, ths link may be better.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That is one happy cat. 
He knows he's safe and loved now.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That is gorgeous! He looks sweet.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Congratulations on adopting! He looks at home already!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is one contented cat - he even looks like he is smiling. As far as baths, I haven't really found that my cat needs a bath. Sometimes I will wipe them off with a damp towel and then dry them but mine go out and roll in dirt.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful boy!!!

I agree, unless they get into something, cats don't usually need baths.


----------



## craiganater (Apr 17, 2015)

We have to come just wiping him down every now and then with wipes, if he has any noticeable litter dust or anything stuck to his feet we will give him a wipe and bit of a clean to let him on the bed with us.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Unscented baby wipes are much cheaper than the pet ones and work just as well.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww he looks happy and content. I can see why you took him home. 

When I clicked on the thread I sure thought you had a senior (mine will be 20 years in 2 weeks)! LOL He is just a baby still! you should have years ahead of you if your lucky!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Same here! I refuse to call my 8-9 year old kitties _seniors_! :grin:

But I have to admit, when I adopted my first cat, I thought cats only lived to be around 7 years old.


----------



## craiganater (Apr 17, 2015)

My girlfriends mother said he was too old when we were picking him up, we went in for a kitten for her, I fell in love with him, I think he still looks like a baby, and well, treat him as such.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so glad you took him instead of a baby (not that they don't need good homes too), but babies just seem to go so much faster than the adults. And the adult cats are WAY easier, usually. My MIL has a stray that she took in a few months ago, she is only maybe 5-6 months old now. So far, she has found her hanging from a chandalier ( I SWEAR), hanging from a wreath on her front door, and up on top of the open space about her kitchen cabinets, and on top of curtain rods. Every day we hear a new thing she has gotten into. She exhausts her, so she does put her up in her own room at night, and when she has to leave during the day. Adults are so much easier.

There is a sweet little calico girl up at the Pet Supermarket by my house, they have shelter cats brought into their store for adoption, and I can't figure out how she has been there for over 2 weeks now. She is the perfect cat. People seem to want those babies....until they have one and realize what a handful they are. Kittens are great, if you are prepared for all of their shenanigans, and you have patience. But it seems like people who have never owned a cat before want a kitten, and then realize what a job it is to keep them out of trouble. 

Yay for this beautiful kitty having a wonderful new forever home


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Craig,
Awwwww...He looks like he's home, finally! He looks so content! Yep, he's a handsome boy!
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Mulder is beautiful! It didn't take him very long at all to get comfortable, if he's already jumping into your lap!


----------

